# my beatiful family



## Mourningdove (Jan 10, 2008)

Wow. Talk about glamour kids! That is a beautiful photo and interesting way to do the ears (first photo). Very beautiful grooming!


----------



## T o d d (Sep 25, 2007)

They look amazing! You must spend a bunch of time with the kids 

-Todd


----------



## Greenie (Jun 5, 2008)

Gorgeous. Are the ears corded in the first pic? Stunning!!


----------



## Turned (May 20, 2008)

actually no.. Carlo's hair just goes that way when he gets his ears wet... He has very unusual hair. Thank you!


----------



## Poodle Lover (Mar 24, 2008)

Your babies are just gorgeous!!!


----------



## PomPom (Aug 8, 2008)

They are truly stunning! absoluty!


----------



## 2poos4me (Aug 30, 2008)

they are all gorgeous. I love the top knots blended into the ears. My poodle had the same style, but then I changed to the adult head. I miss his old style.


----------



## wishpoo (Sep 12, 2009)

I also prefer "blended" top-knot 

Those "corded" ears rally look interesting ! Such even "ringlets" - almost like a photo-shop LOL 

Very pretty boys


----------



## KPoos (Aug 29, 2009)

Why photoshop the ears and say they are "unusual?" :doh:


----------



## Poodle Lover (Mar 24, 2008)

It's funny how we all have our preferences. I don't like the blended top-knot.


----------



## Alicia (Oct 23, 2009)

Simply stunning dogs....love the way their heads are groomed!


----------



## april1694 (Dec 18, 2009)

Beautiful dogs. Sorry for your loss though.


----------



## bigpoodleperson (Jul 14, 2009)

Great pictures! Your boys look beautiful! I am very sorry for the loss of your girl.


----------



## plumcrazy (Sep 11, 2009)

I'm not sure the original poster will get your condolences messages... The last time "Turned" logged onto this forum was in July of 2008... This thread is almost 2 years old!


----------



## wishpoo (Sep 12, 2009)

Yeap - my fault *blush ...blush... :doh:

It was a link in the groomer section of the forum and part of the top-knot discussion and I was so immersed in reading it all and looking at picks that I posted on the completely outdated post :doh:

I have no "moderator powers" LMAO , so I could not "undo it" - sorry guys for the confusion : (((


----------



## mr.pommeroys (Apr 18, 2012)

I like this Head Clip too. But it ist not easy to cut.

Here a nice Video from a Original from Norway with the Diva-Head . 
I WANT IT SO GOOD CUT LIKE YOU.


----------



## Suddenly (Aug 8, 2013)

Simply beautiful!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

